# 2006 Big Smoke - Las Vegas



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah its early, but some may be thinking of it already. Since I'm already in town, the issue is actually going to the event!

Who's going, thinking of going, wanting to go, or any variation.

The details I have are:

November 3-4-5 2006 (Fri-sat-Sun)

Location: The Venetian Resort http://www.venetian.com
Nice place, pricey rooms (no specials posted right now)
North half of Strip next to or across from:
Harrah's
Sands
Mirage
Treasure Island

Tickets: $175 a day for Fri & Sat, or $475 for 3 days and one "Big Smoke" evening. $200 at the door IF available.

Thoughts? Ideas? Comments?


----------

